# Is this glue suitable?



## Delirious (25 Sep 2019)

Can someone tell me whether or not this glue is suitable for aquascaping? Thanks!


----------



## Monkfish (25 Sep 2019)

It doesn’t mention Cyanoacrylate as the active ingredient on the tube so I wouldn’t risk it.


----------



## Keith GH (26 Sep 2019)

Delirious

There is one very old saying re adhesives if it does not say Aquarium Safe "Don't use it"

Keith


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Sep 2019)

Aside from that I doubt it would provide a lasting bond anyway. Best to stick to tried and tested adhesives, like aquarium safe super glue gel and silicon etc. Check out the adhesives in Aquarium Gardens aquascaping assessors.


----------



## ian_m (26 Sep 2019)

I have used this to stick aquatic bits and pieces together.
https://www.jbl.de/en/products/detail/8058/jbl-proharu-universal

Works better than aquatic silicone on things like rocks and wood, as does actually appear to stick to the items, unlike silicone in my experience, where the water eventually creeps underneath the silicone, especially wood, and the silicone loses its bond. There are very few things that normal silicone actually bonds to, normally some "harder" plastics and very handily glass. This JBL stuff is certainly better. Looks to be just a "superior" neutral cure silicone, giving off methanol rather than standard acetoxy silicone that gives off acetic acid. 

It also appears to last longer once opened, unlike my aquatic silicone where I found it had all set solid in the tube after only a month or two after opening.

Also remember 30-40 years ago (when I was a kid ), in fish keeping, people sealed their tanks & glued rocks and wood, using the only available silicones, no B&Q in those days, just local "hardware store". These silicone generally contained a fungicide and certainly gave off acetic acid when curing, but I don't remember fish wipe outs due to poisoning ..


----------



## Edvet (26 Sep 2019)

ian_m said:


> certainly gave off acetic acid


I thought all of them do, only the bathroom ones contained antifungicides.


----------



## ian_m (26 Sep 2019)

Edvet said:


> I thought all of them do, only the bathroom ones contained antifungicides


Neutral cure silicones do not give of acetic acid, generally methanol or some other alcohol type. There are many silicones available, both neutral cure and acetic acid that contain no fungicide, that may be used in a fish tank, data sheet often lists not harmful to aquatic life, but in the end genuine aquatic safe sealants don't cost too much so are the way to go.


----------



## zozo (26 Sep 2019)

That JBL stuff is simmular with excact same specifictions to Tec7 polymer. Only the price is different
€ 14,95 for 80ml JBL VS €10,- for 310ml TEC7. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/TEC7-Black-Sealant-Adhesive-310ML/dp/B00K0DKNO0


----------



## ian_m (26 Sep 2019)

zozo said:


> That JBL stuff is simmular with excact same specifictions to Tec7 polymer. Only the price is different
> € 14,95 for 80ml JBL VS €10,- for 310ml TEC7.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/TEC7-Black-Sealant-Adhesive-310ML/dp/B00K0DKNO0


Wooow. Except that this contains fungicide with is lethal to aquatic life according to MSDS paperwork. Its LD50 (lethal dose to kill 50%) is in order of 5mg/l so quite toxic, as would be expected for a mould resistant silicone.

https://tec7.ie/?attachment_id=71659

Update: this is not a silicone, it is an acrylic base sealant, as it says it can be painted which is not possible with silicones.


----------



## zozo (26 Sep 2019)

TEC7 is non toxic and aqaurium safe.. It always was and still is.. . You must have mis red it somewhere.

It doesn't contain fungicide tho not one that is toxic to aqautic life. I have used it in many occasions in aqaurium pond what so ever for sealing and or hardscape placement.. Never ever an issue. 

It is widely recomended in pond shops already for many years to repair leaking ponds because it cures under water. There are people that repaired cracked tanks with it or resealed previous drilled tanks. And didn't complain.. Tho the manufacturer states it should not be used to build an aqaurium, because it absorbs +/- 1% water after curing. And on glas to glas connection under pressure it will laminate and come off the glas and start to leak over time.

But anyway TEC7 is absolutely 100% non toxic.

https://www.tec7.be/en/products/tec7

Tho must say i always used the Tec7 Trans.. Never used the black, but afaik they are both the same.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/TEC7-Black-Trans-7-Clear/dp/B07H4WPGG5

And mean while there are many other Tec7 products.. But their regular polymer sealent is ok to use.


----------

